# Sweet Cocobolo Duck call..



## bearmanric (Jun 7, 2013)

One done. Doing a call set. The Duck call is done. Very swirly Cocobolo Piece. This is now my tenth Duck call. Thought I would share. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2001-73_zps26d1e6eb.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2003-43_zpsb77ae589.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2002-54_zpsac24eaa4.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 7, 2013)

beutiful duck call ric. very well done duck


----------



## LSCG (Jun 7, 2013)

very cool Rick!


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a beauty. How do you attach the ring? Really well done.

Graybeard


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 8, 2013)

I rough the inside with 80 sand paper. Score with knife a bit. Same on call. Then glue with 5 minute epoxy. Rick


----------



## myingling (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice One


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 23, 2013)

Saweet!


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 24, 2013)

Dude, those are sooooo awesome. Congrats on getting them figured out.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice finish....what is it?
Also, are you making and using your own toneboard, or a 'store bought'?


Scott (nice figure, on the call) B


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 2, 2013)

I mainly make Predator calls for over 10 years. This spring I turned calls for Darrel Nish at Craft supply and the Utah woodturners Sympoium. Darrel wanted me to turn Duck calls to. I have done 12 now. Have a Goose call on the lathe I will test today. I use Echo insert's. Just do Duck calls for trades and sell a couple. My Predator call making keeps me very busy. Rick


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 2, 2013)

The finish is Walnut oil. Then Kirks scratch free. Then I use either a shellac finish or walnut oil wax finish. Rick


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 2, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> The finish is Walnut oil. Then Kirks scratch free. Then I use either a shellac finish or walnut oil wax finish. Rick



I know Walnut Oil, but you got me on the "Kirks scratch free'?


All I know.......this is nice! Echo makes good stuff.






Scott (thanks for the info) B


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 2, 2013)

I start with walnut oil kirks scratch free the the shella finish. Was taught by Kirk and some other Turners. Rick

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/3/-/9/43/-/5652/Dr-Kirks-Scratch-FREEE-Woodturners-Polishing-Wax


----------

